# Kangaroo fursonas, anyone ?



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

I wonder how many kangaroos are out there ; I'd love to join the packs <3

Here I am :

- NAME - Jin Lust-Sin
- BIRTHDAY - 7th November, 1995
- GENDER - Male
- SPECIES - Kangaroo
- APPEARANCE - Rather obese build ; very big legs/paws and muscular arms, with long ears and tail ; long and sharp canine-like fangs and reptilian-like pointy tongue ; white-cream fur coat and yellow underbelly ; pitch-black eyes and silver-white irises
- CLOTHING OPTION - A silver-white shirt, a short-sleeved black jacket, and a pair of black bracers
- WEAPON(s) OF CHOICE - Always has with him a self-made gem-carved sword and a hammer that seems to base on Thor's hammer XD ; sometimes with an AK-47 or MP5 for long-ranged combats as well
- PERSONALITY - Easygoing, laid-back, open-minded and observant ; aggressive if provoked, defensive if threatened, and supportive if needed
- TALENTS- Self-taught swordsmanship, marksmanship and craftsmanship (specializes in forging silver/steel melee weapons)
- SKILLS - Self-taught power over element Earth, Water and Air
- OCCUPATIONS - Blacksmith, Paladin


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I've never seen a kangaroo fursona before, it looks pretty cool.


I think there are a lot of them, actually ; and, thanks~


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I must be looking in the wrong places then..


DeviantArt, Weasyl, FA ; I guarantee you, there're a lot of them~


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Oh, I'm probably just not realising they are there.


Just type "kangaroo" in the search section or something, and knock yourself out~


----------



## PastelPsychonaut (Jun 1, 2016)

Yo! Kangaroo here as well! I don't got a ref sheet on me, but I'll upload one onto this thread when I got the time.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

PastelPsychonaut said:


> Yo! Kangaroo here as well! I don't got a ref sheet on me, but I'll upload one onto this thread when I got the time.


I'd love to see more of my kind~ :3


----------



## FizzDarksight (Jun 8, 2016)

Cool fursona! 
It's nice to see some animals from down under get some love 
But since you're a Kangaroo you wouldn't join a pack it would be a mob of kangaroos. Sorry.. I'm kind of an animal nerd


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 8, 2016)

FizzDarksight said:


> Cool fursona!
> It's nice to see some animals from down under get some love
> But since you're a Kangaroo you wouldn't join a pack it would be a mob of kangaroos. Sorry.. I'm kind of an animal nerd


Greetings, and thank you ^_^
And, don't worry, I can be a lone wanderer too~


----------



## FizzDarksight (Jun 8, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Greetings, and thank you ^_^
> And, don't worry, I can be a lone wanderer too~


You're welcome ^.^


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 8, 2016)

FizzDarksight said:


> You're welcome ^.^


I'm feeling the love <3


----------

